# Fish wre bitin' in MO>



## kentuckybassman (Jan 20, 2007)

Last weekend I fished Lake Norfork and tore em up!! It was pretty cool. They were hitting on jerk baits close to the bluff walls and by slopes. Thats it FISH ON!!!


----------

